# Metal for pen rings and clips



## PFMan (Jul 23, 2019)

Hello,

I need your help...

I tried with steel, brass and cooper, but I am not happy with final results. Rusty rings, change colors finishing,...

Which metals do you use for your kitless pens? silver and gold are too expensive for me...

thanks for your help!

Jordi


----------



## randyrls (Jul 23, 2019)

I use a trim ring of a contrasting wood.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 23, 2019)

try nickel silver ( German Silver)which is not silver at all. Rio Grande carries it in sheet as well as rings https://www.riogrande.com/product/nickel-alloy-6-x-12-sheet-dead-soft/131116gp and








						Search results - RioGrande
					





					www.riogrande.com
				



If your not in the States you may have to find a supplier in your country.  Stainless steel is another option.


----------



## jalbert (Jul 23, 2019)

304 stainless steel, purchased from eBay for me.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 23, 2019)

I have been making my clips from Titanium 6Al-4V alloy, 0.032" thickness has a good spring effect.

It must be heated to red hot before bending, or it will snap - I have plenty of proof of this.


----------



## PFMan (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello,

thanks for your answers.



mredburn said:


> try nickel silver ( German Silver)which is not silver at all. Rio Grande carries it in sheet as well as rings https://www.riogrande.com/product/nickel-alloy-6-x-12-sheet-dead-soft/131116gp and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is my target right now, but it is not easy to find a supplier in Spain... checking Europe right now.




jalbert said:


> 304 stainless steel, purchased from eBay for me.



I used 304 Stainless steel and went wrong. I dont know if it was the sweat of the customer or the ink, but it got rust... or something similar...
I have to try with 316 stainless steel.



duncsuss said:


> I have been making my clips from Titanium 6Al-4V alloy, 0.032" thickness has a good spring effect.
> It must be heated to red hot before bending, or it will snap - I have plenty of proof of this.


I never did handmade clips, it is my next step, but I will consider titanium as an option.

Thanks!


----------

